# Prüfen, ob ein Netzlaufwerk bereit ist



## Terminator2 (20. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Mein Programm soll Dateien auf ein Netzlaufwerk, das bereits auf dem PC eingerichtet ist, sichern. Doch was, wenn keine Verbindung besteht? Oder wenn nicht genügend Platz vorhanden ist? FEHLER

Also, werden diese Laufwerke wie Festplatten behandelt und können auch mit Funktionen wie IsDriveReady überprüft werden, oder geht das ganz anders?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Jacka (22. Januar 2007)

Hi!



> Funktionen wie IsDriveReady überprüft


Ich denke du meinst den Tip von Fabian Holzer auf vbarchiv.net oder?
http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=97\

Einfach mal ausprobieren!  
Bei mir funktioniert es sowohl mit dem Laufwerksbuchstaben (muss dann aber bei allen gleich sein), als auch mit dem Rechner/Server Namen z.B.:

```
Drive = "\\dragon\projects"  ' -> Drive = "\\[Rechner oder Server name]\[Ordner]" 
If IsDriveReady(Drive) Then
  MsgBox "Laufwerk bereit!"
Else
  MsgBox "Laufwerk nicht bereit!"
End If
```

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Terminator2 (22. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Aber das Netzlaufwerk ist nicht in meinem Netzwerk, sondern bei einem Kollegen. Daher konnte ich das nicht ausprobieren.

Aber wenn das bei dir klappt, versuche ich das gleiche.
Nur noch eine Frage: Wenn das Netzwerk sagen wir mal einfach ausgesteckt ist, was passiert dann mit dem Netzlaufwerk? Wird das dann ausgeblendet oder ist es nicht mehr vorhanden?

mfg


----------



## Jacka (22. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Im allgemeinen bleibt jedoch der Netzwerkbuchstabe vergeben. Nur das Verbindungssymbol im Explorer bekommt ein rotes X.

Falls du umgehen willst, dass es am Laufwerkbuchstaben hängt, prüfe doch mit der oben beschriebenen Methode:
\\[Rechnername]\[Freigabe oder Ordner] 
Bsp.: \\meinPC\C$   damit schaltest du dich auf den Rechner "meinPC" auf das Laufwerk C

Dann siehst du, ob dein Rechner sich mit dem im Netzwerk befindlichen Rechner verbinden kann.

Viele Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## Terminator2 (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Werde das alles mal ausprobieren, wenn ich meinen PC wieder am laufen hab. Hab nämlich neues Board + Core2Duo  

Werde vll mal vista installieren, also muss ich noch warten, bis ich weiter programmieren kann.

mfg


----------

